# Surefire E2E with Lumens Factory! WOW!



## Hawkeye62 (Sep 13, 2007)

Just got a black Surefire E2E and put a LF EO-E2R (150 lumen) right at 100 lumen out the front of the light and this configuration is now my favorite. It is very bright and the whitest light that I have. I love the output of this light for its size. My new EDC. :twothumbs Batts used are the
new AW 750 ah RCR123's. They fit fine in this light..


----------



## J.D. (Sep 13, 2007)

i´m still waiting for my EO-E2R to be deliverd...
is there a noticable brightness difference to the standert bulb ?


----------



## Hawkeye62 (Sep 13, 2007)

JD , Yes The stock bulb was very nice also, but IMO this bulb is brighter and very intense. I'm very pleased with this setup and using rechargables its pretty much quilt free. Wished I had bought two bulbs instead of one.


----------



## J.D. (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks, now waiting is much harder...
btw - i´ve orderd 2


----------



## Dinan (Sep 13, 2007)

I ordered 2 of them as well. One of them had fitment issues (it wouldn't allow the bezel to screw all the way down leaving the o-ring still showing) so I emailed LF and they sent me a new one right away. Didn't get it yet but I'm liking the one I'm using right now.


----------



## J.D. (Sep 13, 2007)

i´ve heard of that problem, glad to hear they send you another one :thumbsup:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, it's a GREAT bulb! I love it. I won't be going back to the stock SF lamps, that's for sure...


----------



## Dinan (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting Fivemega's bi-pin socket mod so I can use the TL-3 bulbs but I'm not too sure... I've heard people say the batteries went to thermal shutdown after 15 mins so I guess it's driving it pretty hot...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 13, 2007)

Dinan said:


> I'm thinking about getting Fivemega's bi-pin socket mod so I can use the TL-3 bulbs but I'm not too sure... I've heard people say the batteries went to thermal shutdown after 15 mins so I guess it's driving it pretty hot...


I don't like messing with bi-pin bulbs, they become loose and prone to fall off the socket.


----------



## brunt_sp (Sep 13, 2007)

I love this LF set-up. There is so much flood.


----------



## JimmyB (Sep 13, 2007)

My (purely subjective) experience with the 150 lumen lamp was that it was very bright for about 10-15 minutes. After that it wasn't much different than a stock MN03 with 15-20 minutes on it. The 150 only lasted about 25-30 minutes before it needed recharging. 

I think the 150 lamp is great for someone who uses it for short bursts and will recharge often. If you need any kind of runtime, I'd use a different lamp. I've since gone back to the stock lamp for my style of use. BTW I was using the newest (black wrapper) AW RCR123's on the 150.

I don't men to steal your thunder as you're obviously happy with the setup. I'm just posting an alternate experience for those considering the purchase.


----------



## brunt_sp (Sep 13, 2007)

Fair comment JimmyB. There is always the LF HO-E2R to try.


----------



## CLHC (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on your setup. Enjoy!


----------



## chas9rr (Sep 13, 2007)

I am in the same boat as you JD. My lamps and batteries from AW are at this moment jetting their way over from hong kong.:mecry: Now it is even harder with you guys talking about how great this bulb is!

On a side note, I almost bought the HO-E2R but thought , what the hey, I will be feeding it rechargables so I'm not too worried about the shorter runtime (Guilt Free Lumens!!:rock
Charles


----------



## J.D. (Sep 14, 2007)

so i´m not allone waiting ... 
good decision to order your Recharables from AW. I´ve orderd several times from him and his service and speed is outstanding. Very good guy to deal with.
greets
J.D.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 14, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I don't like messing with bi-pin bulbs, they become loose and prone to fall off the socket.




Have to agree here. My experience with bi-pin lights like the TL-3 and various other modded bi-pin lights has not been positive. I guess the new generation TL-3's are potted now and also have better shock absorbing capability. I might just pick one up if they decided to make the O.D. green color again.


----------



## Dinan (Sep 14, 2007)

What are the beams like with your EO-E2R's? Mine is way more floody when I compared it to my gf's stock E2D, which is much more spot looking. It's a tad brighter close up but farther away it seems the same.

EDIT: About the fitment issues I thought I'd show some pics of what I'm talking about.

This is a pic of the 2 LA's I received, the one on the right being too thick and not allowing the bezel to screw down. That was the one I sent back to LF.
Lamp Assemblies

This is a pic of my E2D with the LF LA in on the left (the LA that I kept, which was on the left in the previous pic), and with no LA inside on the right (I don't have my stock MN03 atm but I think it fits without any issue).
E2D Comparison


----------



## Patriot (Sep 14, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Yeah, it's a GREAT bulb! I love it. I won't be going back to the stock SF lamps, that's for sure...


 
Ditto that O.F! 

I dig this lamp assembly. I have one in my winelight and it always seems to catch people off guard. It's produces a bit more heat too. I like the aluminum construction and I've never had a crooked/bent bulb.


----------



## quokked (Sep 15, 2007)

ampdude said:


> Have to agree here. My experience with bi-pin lights like the TL-3 and various other modded bi-pin lights has not been positive. I guess the new generation TL-3's are potted now and also have better shock absorbing capability. I might just pick one up if they decided to make the O.D. green color again.



Yeah i had that happen on me  my TL-3 bulb fell out of the socket and it puts the AW RCR123a's into thermal shutdown after 15 mins, 
in terms of brightness the TL-3 is brighter but for usage i find the LF Assembly to be more practical.


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 15, 2007)

The LF does pump up the E2E. One of my favorite setups for the guilt-free option.
:twothumbs


----------



## ampdude (Sep 15, 2007)

quokked said:


> Yeah i had that happen on me  my TL-3 bulb fell out of the socket and it puts the AW RCR123a's into thermal shutdown after 15 mins,
> in terms of brightness the TL-3 is brighter but for usage i find the LF Assembly to be more practical.




I ran two protected 17500's with no issues. Do you run two RCR's with a spacer?


----------



## quokked (Sep 16, 2007)

No spacer  
The 17500's are too big for my little E2d, does work well in my M3-CB though 
:devil:


----------



## ampdude (Sep 16, 2007)

My mistake, I thought you were referring to the actual TL-3 light.


----------



## skeetskeet (Sep 19, 2007)

Whats the runtime with the LF EO-E2R and RCR123's?


----------



## Hawkeye62 (Sep 20, 2007)

Should be ~ 30-40 mins. You can go to www.lumensfactory.com and look at the runtimes.


----------

